# J3301 - I have a question



## orange10 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a question.  If the patient is injected billateral knees and the doctor uses 2ml of Kenalog 40mg for each knee  how many units should I use? Thanks


----------



## reland (Dec 20, 2010)

According the HCPCS book J3301 is billed in 10mg incriments so if the doctor did 40 mgs in each knee that would be 80mg total so you would bill 8 units.  I would also code 96372 twice one injection for each knee.  Hope that helps!


----------



## jadelzell (Dec 20, 2010)

*J3301*

I agree with the number of units 8 units as reland stated.  However I do not agree with the 96372.  See blow

This was a joint injection done bilaterally.  I would bill 20610 with a modifer 50.  

96372 is a subQ or intramusular injection.


----------

